# Aeromag - Magnesium Vape Juice



## Hooked (18/7/20)

I met someone today who uses this and got it from her doctor in Gauteng.

https://www.aerotechsupplements.com/shopnow/AEROMAG-Magnesium-e-liquid-20ml-p109595458

The blurb on the website states that,

"AEROMAG offers a pleasant and easy way to supply magnesium and saline directly to the airways, offering improved lung function and increased energy.

With AEROMAG a saline solution is provided to the airways for the maintenance of the physiological integrity of the epithelial lining. This supports magnesium absorption, thereby optimising energy conversion in the epithelial lining cells. This aids in the suppression of inflammation within the lungs, which in turn improves oxygen and carbon dioxide exchange efficiency. ATP acts as energy carriers within the body, and magnesium is essential in the production of ATP. ATP cannot be stored but is produced in the body as needed. A lack of magnesium will reduce available ATP, in turn lowering mental and physical ability. The supplementation of magnesium via vaping could thus be more effective in delivering magnesium to the body within seconds rather than long periods required for oral supplementation.

AEROMAG AIDS IN

Enhanced exercise performance and recovery
Airway restoration during and after colds and flu
Airway inflammation brought on by pollen or food allergies
Airway restoration and hydration for ex-smokers concerned with their lung function

RECOMMENDED USE

*This product is an e-juice to be used with a vapour producing device of your choice. AEROMAG can be mixed with other e-liquids. * 

For best results take 5 proper inhalations 3 times per day, or use as required when experiencing airway congestion, low energy levels or when embarking on exercise.

ACTIVE INGREDIENTS

Active ingredients: Magnesium sulphate and saline
*Contains no nicotine,* flavourants or colourants."

Further info in the About Us section on the website, states,

"Henry Davis, a medical doctor, has been operating a research and production facility for complementary medicines for the past 12 years. The focus area of his research was to identify supplements that are designed to enhance certain metabolic pathways. Henry’s father Will Davis, a physician specialist who also had a special interest in metabolic diseases, developed the magnesium supplement Slow Mag in the 1970’s. Slow-Mag was sold to Merck and it remains a popular supplement in the world today.

In 2014 Dr Davis started to experiment with the application of medicines and supplements through the airways using the newly introduced vaping devices, and sublingual administration into the capillary network under the tongue.

He developed several proprietary technologies in the field of alternative medicine."

Aeromag's website says out of stock. The only place which did supply it (from a Google search) was Takealot, but that page doesn't exist anymore.

Reactions: Informative 12


----------



## zadiac (19/7/20)

Someone in the cANCer government will find a way to kill this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## NecroticAngel (19/7/20)

Hubby wants some

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (19/7/20)

Hooked said:


> I met someone today who uses this and got it from her doctor in Gauteng.
> 
> https://www.aerotechsupplements.com/shopnow/AEROMAG-Magnesium-e-liquid-20ml-p109595458
> 
> ...


Thank for this. I have been supplementing magnesium caps for the past 2 months and it’s actually helping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (19/7/20)

Christos said:


> Thank for this. I have been supplementing magnesium caps for the past 2 months and it’s actually helping!



Helping with what @Christos? Lung function or energy levels?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (19/7/20)

Hooked said:


> Helping with what @Christos? Lung function or energy levels?


General muscle pains and cramps.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)

Christos said:


> General muscle pains and cramps.


@Christos , off to the old age home with you - looks like we all are becoming a bunch of grumpy old men ....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (20/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos , off to the old age home with you - looks like we all are becoming a bunch of grumpy old men ....


I was born grumpy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (20/7/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Christos , off to the old age home with you - looks like we all are becoming a bunch of grumpy old men ....



Why do people say that like it's a bad thing?

Now get off my lawn. (I actually caught myself saying that not too long ago.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (20/7/20)

You know what, there might be something to this, the science I am talking about, not the grumpiness.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

